# Composers Like Rubbra?



## MonagFam (Nov 17, 2015)

I find that I like the threads that discuss composers or compositions which are similar to another one. Often times you find another one that you did not know about, but really enjoy.

I really like Rubbra's symphonies and was wondering other similar composers. I realize there are probably a lot of English composers, but I would be very interested in hearing about non-English composers that have comparable works.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Eduard Tubin - Estonian


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I guess composers can like whoever they wish.


----------



## MonagFam (Nov 17, 2015)

Becca said:


> Eduard Tubin - Estonian


Thank you. I have a couple of his works, but I am planning to add more to my collection.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP: Only those composers who don't wish to have big families, I would imagine.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I would say try Moeran, Fibich, Stanford and Madetoja. That should get you started.

Kevin


----------

